# Skyler Monroe, 12/30/07-5/13/10



## SnowyShiloh

My little Skyler passed away this afternoon at 2:20 pm. He was diagnosed with e. Cuniculi back in September, but had been doing fantastically well since the diagnosis. His only symptoms were the thing in his eye getting slowly worse and he couldn't eat anything high in sugar (like fruit or carrots) because it upset his stomach. Other than that, he was happy, exuberant, binkied, and generally looked like the picture of health. I always kept a close eye on him for any signs of anything sinister because I knew he would most likely be facing some bad stuff like paralysis and weight loss soon and was more susceptible to other illnesses.

Yesterday I noticed that he tripped while hopping into his litter box. The sides of his litter box are a good 6 inches and he's clumsy, but I made a mental note to watch him even closer than normal. He was acting the the same other than that. When I went downstairs at 12:30 (slept in late, long story), I went to feed them and instantly knew something was wrong because he didn't get excited when I picked up the bag of food and didn't even move when I filled his bowl. 

He was sitting loaf style in his litter box with his chin on the edge, which is how he often likes to relax, but he startled when I touched him and lurched around and fell over. I took him out of his cage and he couldn't support his head and his eyes were glazed. He was almost completely unresponsive and limp. There was some brown around his nostrils and when I looked in his mouth, more brown. I ended up using a Q tip to wipe some cecals out of his mouth that he was apparently eating when he forgot what he was doing (or something) and cleaned up his nose. I could tell he was in serious trouble, and naturally his vet is out of the state right now. I could just tell he wasn't going to make it and didn't think taking him to the vet was going to accomplish anything (plus he hates car rides and going to the vet). I gave him some subcutaneous fluids, just in case it would help... it ended up not doing anything for him, but I'm glad I did it anyway. 

After the fluids, I made him a little nest with a blanket so he would be supported in an upright position and lay down with him. I put a little piece of banana in front of him to see if he'd respond to it (he loves bananas) and he actually tried to take a couple of bites, but he didn't swallow. I petted him and talked to him for the next half hour, but he was completely unresponsive unless I shook him gently. He would try to take a bite of banana then. At 2:05, he started having convulsions. I held him for the next 15 minutes as he convulsed. His little heart was beating so fast at first, then it started to slow down and he began to look like he was gasping for air... I held him and rocked him gently and petted him, and sang to him the whole time, telling him he was a good boy and so brave. That it was time for him to go to heaven and he could let go. Right before his heart stopped, I told him to say "hi" to Mae Mae and Cinny (my bunnies who died before him) for me. I held him and cried for a long time after he died.

I feel fortunate that his death was pretty peaceful and he didn't have a long, drawn out death full of suffering. Just yesterday he was bouncing around like usual. He even got banana as he died, even though he couldn't swallow it. He died in my loving arms instead of alone in his cage. I can't believe he's gone and think it's utterly unfair, but I'm relieved that his passing wasn't horrible for him. 

Also, for those who weren't around on the forum at the time, Skyler came to me in a very interesting way. Another forum member (JAK Rabbitry, aka Jesse) who is also a breeder bred his mother and ended up with Skyler. She fell in love with him and wanted someone on the forum to take him. I convinced my fiance to take him, so just a little over two years ago, we had him flown from Pennsylvania to Anchorage, Alaska. Then we made the 7 hour drive down to Anchorage to pick him up. He traveled over 5,000 miles to get here and did great on the trip!

RIP, sweet little Skyler. You were a wonderful bunny- always full of life and joy, and so sweet and loving and funny. Not to mention adorable beyond all reason. You're lying here next to me on your blanket but I miss you already anyway. It was a great 2 years and almost 1 month. I know you're frolicking in heaven with Cinnabun and Tallulah (both of them died in the month of May, too) and are happy and healthy and can see perfectly now.

A few of my favorite pictures of Skyler:

As a little baby- this picture made me fall in love with you:












With mama and brother at Jesse's house:






With Teddy:






When we got home from the airport:






The first day we had you:






Holding on for dear life on the drive home from Anchorage:






In the temporary cage I built in the kitchen the day we got home:






With your 2nd birthday cake a few months ago:





What will always be my favorite picture of you- we had such a wonderful day that day... I so regret that you never had the chance to play in the yard yet this year, the snow has melted by now but new grass hasn't grown in yet.






Always eager to say hello:






Always demonstrating the newest fashion trends:
















You LOVE bananas!






The picture that I had made into a Christmas tree ornament right before I found out you were sick:
















I can still see you! Black and white fur doesn't make for good camouflage.











Big, beautiful eyes:






Chillaxin':


----------



## undergunfire

I'm so sorry, Shiloh :hug:. I wish I had more to say .....binky free, Skyler ink iris:.


----------



## missyscove

I'm so sorry to hear about Skyler. He was such a handsome bun. Binky free.


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm so sorry, Shiloh. He was a really special little guy and he was lucky to find his way to you. Such a sweet, adorable little guy who meant so much to you and to everyone who saw pictures of him. I remember him from the first pictures JAK put up here, and I was really sorry to have to tell you I thought it was EC when the symptoms first appeared. EC is a terrible disease and it's such a shame it took such a special bunny from you.

Big hugs to you and your crew.

Binky free, sweet Skyler.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Oh Shilo I'm so sorry for your loss.
Binky free Skyler


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm so sorry you lost your handsome little man. He was a very special bunny and was very much loved. Binky free Skyler.


----------



## pamnock

So very sorry - he was such a handsome boy . . .


----------



## JadeIcing

So many memories for all who loved him. Binky free sweet boy. You will be missed.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I am sorry Shiloh... he was a real little trooper.

Binky free Skyler ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

we're sorry for your loss. It's always hard for us to look at pictures and keep dry eyed. He was a gorgeous little man. Thanks for sharing some of your memories with us. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Shiloh, 

I'm so sorry Skyler Monroe has gone to the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:.

Binky Free Skyler, I bet you are running through the fields at the Rainbow Bridge with Cinnabun and Tellulah.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## kirsterz09

sorry for your loss, 
Binky free Skyler Monroe :angelandbunny:


----------



## jujub793

so sorry :rainbow:


----------



## myheart

I am so sorry for your loss of Skyler. Such a handsome little man who was fortunate enough to find a family who loved him so much. 

I vaguely remember the trip he took to get to you. I think I had just joined the forum then. I was in awe that someone would take such measures to get the perfect bunny for them. And I absolutely remember the pic of the beautiful birthday cake that was made for Skyler's special day. I think I felt kind of bad I didn't get to have any to share in his special day.

I hope all of the good memories of Skylerheal you heart. :dutch:hearts

Binky Free Skyler at the Bridge. :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## dianerae

Shiloh, May the Lord Above give you peace. Skyler was an adorable bunny, the pics are beautiful. Remember all the joy he brought you and take comfort in knowing he is hopping around beautiful green pastures playing with other bunnies. You are in my prayers and thoughts. Blessings to you. ink iris:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Thanks for the thoughts, everyone. Reading your messages and hearing from other people who care about him is a good thing.

Last night I went to Joann's and bought stuff so I could make him an urn. I ended up finding a figurine of a Dutch bunny, so had to buy it! I also bought a tiny cross stitch of a robin in a birdhouse and a Winnie the Pooh cross stitch, and a picture frame that suits him perfectly. They're all going to go on my dresser, which is the bunny memorial place. I sewed the bird cross stitch up last night and it's all ready to go. I've always equated the bunnies with birds (Tallulah with hummingbirds and Skyler with robins) and the Winnie the Pooh cross stitch is just in keeping with the "feel" of the bunny memorial spot. Sewing them gives me good time to think about Skyler while being productive.

Last night I also cut off Skyler's whiskers and tied a ribbon around them. It seems kind of mean to cut his whiskers, but I don't think he'll mind. I think he would want me to have part of him. I also trimmed off some fur from his chest and his back, so I have some white and black fur. I feel really guilty because I nicked his skin when I cut  It didn't bleed or anything because it wasn't a deep cut, thankfully, but I can't get over that I cut my little bunny and it would have hurt him if he'd been alive. 

We're going to bring him to his old vet (the one who treated him for this illness is out of town, can't remember if I mentioned that before) and she's going to do a necropsy on him tonight, then he's going to be privately cremated.

When Lulu died, I posted in her Rainbow Bridge thread for a good year on a regular basis, so don't be surprised if this thread gets pretty long eventually...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm so sorry


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I can't believe all the other bunnies who have died recently... Clover, Pebbles, and a couple of days ago Jack, and a little one named Red just died too. It's terrible. Why do bunny deaths seem to come in batches? I remember Archie and a couple of others passed away right when Tallulah did also.

This afternoon we went and dropped Skyler off for his necropsy. I decided not to open his box and hold him one last time because I don't want to remember him cold and dead. I didn't take any photos of him after he died, either. Bunnies are just so completely different after they pass away... That seems really obvious of course, but there's no mistaking a bunny lying on his side, dead for more than a few minutes, for a bunny who is taking a nap lying on his side. As often as my bunnies have given me shocks of horror when I thought they were dead (but were really sleeping), there's really no mistaking the real thing.

Tonight I'm going to bake banana bread using the rest of the banana Skyler had (and some other bananas). I'm going to give all of my guys banana too. I'll always think of Skyler when I make banana bread now!


----------



## Victoria

This is from the other thread in case you dont read it: "Snowy we dont have any more rabbits left. I read about ecuniculi that it also depends in part on rabbit's genetics. Our rabbits were from pet store which is not a good thing a lot of time. We dont know how they were bred and they could have been inbred or bred from animals with health issues and therefore weak. Some rabbits infected with this parasite live and never have any problems at all. SOme have mild problems at times of stress or other illness and some get very ill and or die. I think this can be treated on early stages when there are still no symptoms with antiparasitic medication.. I forgot what they are called and I can have a look around for you what we gave Black. If you give it to your other rabbits they will not go on to develop this full blown condition may be? but I dont know for sure.. just a thought to ask more expert at this illness."


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am sorry too that Skylar passed away. It is a sad time for our bunnies.


----------



## LuvaBun

I am so sorry to hear this, Shiloh. Skyler was such an adorable little Dutchie. I remember his journey to you, as it was shortly after I flew Pernod and Shadow from the UK to Canada, all of them well travelled bunnies.

Skyler just had the look of a handsome little rogue, the kind of face you could never get annoyed with. I am just pleased that you were able to be with him at the end.

This has been a horrible time for Forum bunnies. I am going to go and have a good cry now 

Thinking of you

God Bless, Skyler , you gorgeous boy

Jan


----------



## Nela

Shiloh... I don't know what to say... I was shocked to see his name here. I thought he was doing so well He is in peace now. That's the only thing I can focus on right now. He was much loved, as are you. Sending you big big hugs. 

RIP lil boy.


----------



## Flashy

Never before have I bawled so badly as I did when reading about his last hours. God, that boy was so lucky to have had so much love around him and died surrounded by love, and at the same time, my heart breaks for you because I know how hard that must have been for you to have to go through that with him.

He was a beauty and he was in an amazing home. One very truly lucky bunny.

I'm so deeply sorry for your loss though, I know it cuts deep.

Binky Free Skyler.


----------



## irishbunny

Just seeing this now 
I'm so sorry you lost Skyler, he seemed like such a sweet bunny  An absolute cutie  RIP xxx


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Grace, he was a really sweet bunny. Whenever someone came to our house and was interested in holding a bunny, I always took out Skyler. He would happily sit on a stranger's lap for a long time if they were petting him! Not shy at all! Rory won't even consider sitting on anyone's lap but mine, Phoebe will stay nervously for about a minute, and Ned will stay on someone's lap for a long time if I'm sitting next to him, but Skyler just loved whoever. He also never bit me in the 2 years we had him or acted aggressive and would follow me around. Very sweet boy.

Tracy, I'm sorry his death upset you so much. I understand, I've been like that when a few of the bunnies on this forum died too. You would have loved him even more if you'd known him because he was so darling.

Nela, I thought about sending you an e-mail when he died, but I saw that you were moving to the Netherlands the day he died and I didn't want to disturb you on such a busy day.

One of the hardest things about losing a pet is that it takes a while for their death to sink into your subconscious mind. At least 20 times every day since he's died, I've glanced at his cage or wondered how much water he's drank or call Ned "Kybie" (which is Skyler's nickname) or cut up 4 pieces of cucumber instead of 3. Then every time I do that, I'm hit with his death again


----------



## Happi Bun

I'm so sorry for your loss of Skyler. :hug1 
I hope you can find comfort in knowing how great of a bunny mom you were to him and that he was loved greatly.


ink iris: Binky Free at the Bridge :rainbow:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

I am so sorry!!!!!!!!!!! he was cute i remember the postings form when he was a baby and his too cute beauty mark. Again i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Nela

Shiloh,

You should know my email is always opento you and always has been. Don't hesitate in the future. I'd have gotten back to you as soon as possible. Big big hugs to you. :rose:

I'm still in shock really... Hasn't sunk in yet. Bleh.


----------



## Flashy

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Tracy, I'm sorry his death upset you so much. I understand, I've been like that when a few of the bunnies on this forum died too. You would have loved him even more if you'd known him because he was so darling.


Don't be sorry because it was your love for him that brought me to tears and never be sorry for that. He was just super, super lucky.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Okay, how interesting is this? Came down stairs this morning, and my two cockatiels have eggs in their cage! Two little eggs. It looks like we may be bird grandparents here in a few weeks! I'm guessing one egg was laid during the night and the other on Saturday. They were covered by a paper towel in the corner of the cage. I'm trying not to pin too much hope on the eggs hatching and having baby birds, but it would be so exciting. Like I said earlier in this thread, I've always thought of Tallulah's spirit as a hummingbird, and now I think of Skyler's as a fat little robin. Now we have two little eggs, right after he passed away! I know this is silly and emotional, but what if my little Skyler came back as a cockatiel? In any case, can't help but be cheered up by adorable little eggs and the prospect of baby birds.

The eggs were completely unexpected and Arthur and Poppet are failing at incubating them so far, but eggs can survive for a few days without being warmed and we're going to get a nest box and nesting material tonight, which should inspire them to be good parents. Arthur parented eggs once before 8 years ago so he kind of knows what to do!

Nela and Tracy, thanks for the posts. It means a lot to me.


----------



## Flashy

I personally believe that those who love us come back to see us, and in my experience it can be in different forms, and you could very easily be right.

Please keep us updated about those eggs. Those are two very special eggs.


----------



## LuvaBun

*Flashy wrote: *


> I personally believe that those who love us come back to see us, and in my experience it can be in different forms, and you could very easily be right.
> 
> Please keep us updated about those eggs. Those are two very special eggs.


I agree 

The day after Pernod went to the Bridge, we had 2 little woodpeckers come into the garden, right by the window. Never had them before, never had them since. I like to think it was Pernod and Perry showing me they were back together, and that they are OK.

I hope the eggs hatch, that would be very special.

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny

How many bunnies are loved so much to be transported to get them? we all have been blessed with such loving little friends and our lives are the better for it... that is my true belief. 

I love all animals and especially my own but our bunnies have my heart. So sweet, so silly.. I'm so sorry Snowy.. The pain is so hard.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

The vet who did Skyler's necropsy called and left a message on the answering machine today. She said that he definitely had EC and it had damaged his central nervous system. She said all of his organs and everything looked fine other than his brain (and his eye, which we already knew about), which had lesions  I'm going to call her back tomorrow and ask a couple of questions.


----------



## naturestee

ink iris:

He was loved so very much. I wish he could have been with you longer.


----------



## kirst3buns

I'm so sorry.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I still haven't had a chance to talk to the vet who did his necropsy. I still look in his cage several times a day expecting to see him! It's probably time to take his cage apart...

On the bird front, Arthur and Poppet now have 3 eggs in their nest!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I can't believe my little Kai Man has been gone for a week now. I finally took apart his cage tonight. It was sad. Phoebe Mae is now where he used to be and it's weird looking over there and seeing her instead of him. I still think of myself as having 4 bunnies.

In other news, today is 1 year since we got Nedders (yay!) and I found a tumor on one of our rats tonight (noooo)


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Skyler's been gone for two weeks. It feels like he's been gone for a really long time already... But at the same time, it seems so weird not having 4 bunnies anymore. Tomorrow we are going to go pick up his ashes.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

We have sweet Kybie's ashes back home now.


----------



## DeniseJP

I am sorry to hear about Skyler Monroe... what a cute face he has! I am sure he is glad that you have his whiskers and a bit of black and white hair...and I love the idea of the cross stitch that you did for him. Binky free little bun!

I don't know much about the disease he had - is there information on it in another area of the forum?

Denise


----------



## jcl_24

I am very sorry to hear about Skylar. He was obviously loved so much by you and your family and all those lovely photos show he knew it.

Even if Skylar is stillat the Bridge, maybe he had some influence over the arrival of the eggs, knowing they would ease your pain.

RIP handsome Skylar Monroe :rainbow::rose:

Love from
Jo xx


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Unfortunately, the eggs are empty  They ended up laying 5, but Arthur and Poppet are terrible parents and aren't sitting on them properly. I did everything I could to get them to sit on the eggs, but it just didn't happen. I'm going to leave the eggs in there for another month or so, then throw them away... If I throw them away too soon, they'll just lay more and that's not healthy for Poppet. I am rather hopeful that if they lay eggs again at some point, they'll figure out the whole nesting thing and actually sit on them!


----------



## LuvaBun

Awww 

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Jan, guess what? There are now 7 eggs and Poppet is actually sitting on them! I candled them (held a flashlight up to them) and I can see 1 developing embryo! How exciting  Several of the eggs are dead for sure because Arthur and Poppet didn't sit on them for so long, but these 2 newest could result in babies!


----------



## LuvaBun

:shock: Oh, that's wonderful news. keeping everything crossed, and hoping Poppet and Arthur suprise us!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I can't believe he's been gone for a month! 3 bunnies seems like so few. I still keep calling the other bunnies by his name and nicknames.


----------



## LuvaBun

:hug:

Jan


----------

